# Taiwan Regulators Tell Dell It Must Sell Mispriced Monitors At $15



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Ever since e-commerce began there have been stories of mispriced items -- and following that, stories of the mad rush to buy the mispriced product (especially when it involves misplaced decimals, shrinking the price by orders of magnitude). In the US, at least, it's quite clear that such a mispricing need not be honored by the retailer, though public pressure often leads the retailer to offer something to those who tried to buy, just for the sake of PR. Given that, it's quite surprising to see Taiwan regulators tell Dell that it needs to honor the 140,000 monitors that were sold for about $15 each when they really were supposed to be $150."
http://techdirt.com/articles/20090701/1821405427.shtml


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Dear RootbeaR,
Will Dell tell Taiwan to go to Hell OR reconsider paying 125$ extra for each monitor in these days of depression? Dell already has McAfee literally begging to add it's security center to any new Dell laptop and now it's Taiwan. Always thought the Taiwanese to be smart cookies! Good post:up:!


----------



## PCcruncher (Oct 24, 2007)

Ouch! That was some fast selling!


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

Wow


----------



## Bernardo (Jan 9, 2006)

Ouch


----------

